# Ariens Model 924128 - ST1332LE



## papamoose (Jan 30, 2017)

Good morning. New member on the forum!
I have a 10 to 11 year old Ariens 924128 (32") in very good shape. Just had it serviced and put new belts, plug and carburetor. 
I'm trying to sell it and move to smaller unit because of my bad back. Any idea how much I should be listing it for and where I should be listing it?
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Hard to tell without photos, but There are a few Variables Involved. First, is the Condition of the machine. Cosmetics are an important selling point, as well as the mechanicals. Your Area's Median Income has a bearing on prices as well. The Time of the Sale is also important. Season is Ending soon, so the Market is Soft, vs November's Market. Check your local Craigslist to see what others are asking, and gauge Your Price from that. GL.


----------



## papamoose (Jan 30, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> Hard to tell without photos, but There are a few Variables Involved. First, is the Condition of the machine. Cosmetics are an important selling point, as well as the mechanicals. Your Area's Median Income has a bearing on prices as well. The Time of the Sale is also important. Season is Ending soon, so the Market is Soft, vs November's Market. Check your local Craigslist to see what others are asking, and gauge Your Price from that. GL.


Thanks for the response. I will try to upload some pictures if I can figure out how to do it!!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

papamoose said:


> I have a 10 to 11 year old Ariens 924128 (32") in very good shape.


13 years old, not that it makes a lot of difference when it comes to your question.
Model 924128 was one of the last 924000 series made, most likely made in 2003 for the 2004 model year.
This is now the 2017 model year, so, 13 years old.

Scot


----------

